# first kill with a slingshot



## mark22c (May 28, 2011)

bagged this today with a clean head shot from 12 yards using 9.5mm steel BB's. its my first kill with a catty, first shot went high but it stayed put for a second shot and i didnt miss that time! i have to add this is on private land that i have permission to shoot


----------



## srs45 (May 10, 2011)

nice one buddy, good to know 9.5's are good enough for a clean kill at range, they are my fav and only ammo now. Its either 9.5 steels or 9.5 leads for me.


----------



## mark22c (May 28, 2011)

cheers, would rather have used some 12mm lead balls, i have a mould for them but still need some lead. at 12 yards though the steel 9.5mm BB penetrated the skull! the rabbit was stone dead instantly. i'de been practising for a while now and was confident at ranges under 15 yards of hitting a rabbits head but had reservations about the power... i dont now though. i was using double theraband gold bands cut tapered from 25mm - 20mm.


----------



## Nico (Sep 10, 2010)

Good job! And congrats on your first kill..

How does it feel?

Nico


----------



## mark22c (May 28, 2011)

i shoot a lot with air rifles and bag loads of rabbits but this felt different... immensely satisfying! using something so primitive to hunt thats light and small enough to fit in your pocket. on top of that knowing you've made it yourself!


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

The split second you see the ammo path travelling towards the prey and penetrating... I WANT THIS FEELING TOO XD

Where you based mark? The closest distance I get to the cottontail is approx 18-20m and _camouflaged _with bushes and fence, and it still notice my presence... Almost got a direct headshot that time, but unfortunately the shot went slightly lower and it bounced off the grass =(


----------



## mark22c (May 28, 2011)

kobe23 said:


> The split second you see the ammo path travelling towards the prey and penetrating... I WANT THIS FEELING TOO XD
> 
> Where you based mark? The closest distance I get to the cottontail is approx 18-20m and _camouflaged _with bushes and fence, and it still notice my presence... Almost got a direct headshot that time, but unfortunately the shot went slightly lower and it bounced off the grass =(


it is satisfying seeing the glint of the BB as it flies towards the target, more of a dull thud on impact compared to the sharp slap of an air rifle pellet but certainly does the job! the BB was buried well into the skull.

im in cornwall and only about 5 miles from my shooting grounds, about 100 acres of paddocks and fields and plenty of rabbits. normally i'de take just the rifle but will start taking a catty with me as well from now on.


----------



## kobe23 (Jun 28, 2010)

So nice to have farms to shoot and hunt, no farms around London.. =(

Even just having fun shooting in the backyard is a hassle at times, recently I've spent more time producing rather than enjoying the sport >.<


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good shooting Mark, nice looking catty too


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

brilliant shooting!


----------



## Ruu (Mar 27, 2011)

Nice harvest! You did good!


----------



## philly (Jun 13, 2010)

Good shooting Mark, will make a fine meal. 
Philly


----------



## ulfenspirit (Apr 27, 2011)

Well done for the head shot mark...good for the rabbit too...being quick.

I find it intresting stalking animals..though I'm a beginner,but you learn so much each time. Its great to have a pocket size hunting tool,saves explaining to narrow minded hippocrittes,when carrying an air-rifle around.(though a good tool) Stalking is much easier with catty.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Good and accurate. Nice post!


----------



## NoSugarRob (Jun 3, 2010)

nice shot.


----------



## AUSSIE4 (Nov 21, 2019)

Cool I am yet to get a bunny hoping to get away this weekend and shoot one or two!


----------

